# kiwis making a move to vancouver



## Kiwi (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi there, my husband, myself and 2 kids (girl aged 2 and boy 6 months) are wanting an overseas experience and are keen on having a stint in Canada (with a view to a permanent shift). My husbands grandfather was Canadian and the outdoors lifestyle that Vancouver/Whistler can offer is very attractive to us.
My husband will be travelling to Vancouver/Whistler to establish work contacts and has friends currently working in the same field as his profession and it’s likely he will be made a job offer in time (perhaps in 12-18mths).

My question is: having researched the PR visa information for skilled workers (we scored 72) should we go ahead and apply for a PR visa now (given that the processing time is around 30 months according to the Australian consulate website) or would we be best advised to wait and get in through the employment offer and their application to bring us over? (Is it quicker this way?)

Would we apply as PR visa for my husband and then the rest of us go over (allowed in for max of 6 months as visitors) then he sponsor us as a family for us to stay? Or are we best to apply now as PR for him, and family visa at the same time (ie. while we are in NZ). I would also like to work eventually so do I apply as a PR also?

We are looking to make the move in 2012/2013. We are all kiwis however myself and our children also have Irish/EU passports.

Any advice welcome, thanks in advance.

Kiwi


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Start the PR process - you can transfer fees toward a Provincial Nominee program once your husband has work, this is what we did (ex UK) at least then you can start the form filling - a real task!!! 
Good luck.


----------

